# No more flash player for Android 4.4



## iMarck90 (Oct 6, 2013)

*http://www.smartdroid.de/android-4-4-keine-unterstuetzung-mehr-fuer-den-adobe-flash-player/*

But there is a good alternative on Play Store! Puffin Web Browser *https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudmosa.puffinFree&hl=it*

This charge the flash content in the cloud. Free version offer the content of Flash for all the holidays. So try it!

Working also good for CM10 and later!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

iMarck90 said:


> *http://www.smartdroid.de/android-4-4-keine-unterstuetzung-mehr-fuer-den-adobe-flash-player/*
> 
> But there is a good alternative on Play Store! Puffin Web Browser *https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudmosa.puffinFree&hl=it*
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that they waited this long.


----------



## iMarck90 (Oct 6, 2013)

An update http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47958533#post47958533


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

iMarck90 said:


> An update http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47958533#post47958533


Cool I'll have to test this! I had a video talking about installing and using flash, I might need to update that with this info thanks :grin:


----------

